# Unorthodox way of unloading a log



## Ekka (Nov 3, 2006)

Hey, it aint me, I just got hold of this from a guy calls himself Bigwood elsewhere.

38seconds and 3.42mb WMV
http://www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/bigwood.wmv


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 3, 2006)

I sure hope this isn't anybody's friend here on AS, because I wouldn't want to offend anyone by saying...


_*WHAT A COMPLETE MORON!*_


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## buzz sawyer (Nov 3, 2006)

*dumb question*

How did they get the log on top in the first place? And why? I may want to try this with my friend's car. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 3, 2006)

And how long do you want him to remain a friend?


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Nov 3, 2006)

Moron? He paid for the damage waiver with the rental car.

.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Nov 4, 2006)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> And how long do you want him to remain a friend?



What kind of friend is he if he can't take a joke? Besides, his car needs some body work anyway and he's been putting it off. I think of this a positive encouragement.


----------



## sunriseturf (Dec 14, 2006)

thats good comedy


----------



## woodchux (Dec 14, 2006)

Click pic for action


----------



## Ekka (Dec 15, 2006)

Woodchux

That's smart but you need something to tie it too, I saw some guys tie it too a log at the tip and it didn't work they just dragged the log forward.


----------



## gumneck (Dec 15, 2006)

What's so unorthodox about the logontheroofsuddenstopunloader method? It works better if you KY jelly up the car good first.


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 15, 2006)

good laugh there. Gee, some of the things i could do with beater cars...I should have a brainstorm session and report back with Videos....lol


----------

